# HC/Glosso without CO2 or ferts



## cowmilkcandy (Feb 6, 2014)

dwarf sag is pretty easy. Glosso is easier than HC IMO. I have HC in my 90 low tech and they're not spreading at all. It's not turning brown or anything but it's not spreading.


----------



## GoodOldDays (Mar 24, 2014)

Ditto to the above exactly. Glosso easier than HC. My HC is just sitting there doing nothing and I have started Excel to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## mrjk (Jun 1, 2013)

Does anybody have experience with Monte Carlo? I've read this is easier than HC.


----------



## ucrdave (Apr 8, 2013)

according to this guy 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=4934313&postcount=1241

he did this with no co2 or ferts. that would mean hes doing quite a few water changes or lots of water volume changes at one time. there is no way to get this kind of growth with no ferts or co2. with how much water flow, and fans over the tank that maybe increase co2 levels but according to chemistry co2 levels will still be lower than if co2 is injected. Without co2 and ferts HC will not thrive, in a conventional planted tank; however i do know there are some successful tanks using mineralized dirt/ dirt as a bottom most layer substrate. This would supply DOC that can break down into plant available co2, and ferts.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I have hc growing in a low tech bubble bowl, no added ferts, excel, or co2, it does have a substrate of MGOPM capped with black diamond "sand" but I don't mess with it to see it its actually got roots down into the soil yet. Its not explosive growth but for literally ignoring the tank (except a once a week less than 30% wc if i remember to).. its not dead so that's good enough for me. I also just got some more that was grown emersed and I'm hoping I can keep alive as a 'carpet plant' on my 20g riparium trellis rafts to hide said rafts, not sure how it will do.


----------

